# UFC 43 picks and Predictions



## JDenz (Jun 5, 2003)

Yves Edwards v. Eddie Ruiz-  Yves has fought very good grapples and held his own I don't know much about Ruiz besides he is a tank guy and he did okay in ADCC so I am going to pick Ruiz by TKO/judge stoppage in the third round.

Tre Telligman v Pedro Rizzo-  I think the rust on Telligman is going to show in the latter rounds Rizzo by JD.

Matt "The Law" Lindland v Falaniko "Niko" Vitale -  Lidland has impressed me agianst Baroni so I am going to have to say Lidland in a easy JD.

Frank Mir v Wes "The Project" Sims - tough one to call the Hammer house guys are all tough but they are not very smart so I am going to have to say Mir probley late second round.

 Ian "The Machine" Freeman v Vernon "Tiger" White - going to have to go Freeman this time.  I really think that coming in as a late replacement is going to affect Whites stamina and lead to a loss.  I think Freeman 3rd TKO.

Tank v Kimo-  tough tough tough call but I think Tank in the first round. KO

Belfort v 
Marvin "The Beastman" Eastman- going to have to say Belfort with an upset 3nd round submission.

Couture- Liddell-  A real tough call agian but I am going to say Randy but if he has trouble either making the weight or taking Liddell down I could very easily see Liddell walking away with the tittle without a scratch on him.


----------



## J-kid (Jun 6, 2003)

Eddie Ruiz WIN
Pedro Rizzo WIN
Wes Sims WIN
Freeman WIN
Tank WIN
Belfort WIN
Liddell WIN


These are the winners of UFC 43 
They get my vote anyhow.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 6, 2003)

Sorry boys but I think Tank should go down.

1) After Kimo fought Royce he became a student of Joe Moreira in BJJ. Not sure if is still his student but I know he was for at least a few years.

2) Tanks no good on the ground.

3) Since I know Joe, I'm going to have to go with Kimo. 


BUT the last couple of times I've seen Kimo he has been so much lighter than when he debuted. Weight can be a factor, but I think he just needs to avoid getting punched solid and he'll win.:asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *Sorry boys but I think Tank should go down.
> 
> 1) After Kimo fought Royce he became a student of Joe Moreira in BJJ. Not sure if is still his student but I know he was for at least a few years.
> ...




WHAT DID I SAY?


----------



## JDenz (Jun 8, 2003)

lol I know no one is going to believe me but I meant to pick but I meant Yves lol.  If you read my predicitons agian I think you can see that.


----------

